# BOXXY IS BACK.



## heavypoly6 (Jan 12, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FZrYDwLjbtE


----------



## aronpm (Jan 12, 2011)

Boxxy sucks.


----------



## Edward (Jan 12, 2011)

That doesn't look like Boxxy... I call impersonator.


----------



## ~Phoenix Death~ (Jan 12, 2011)

Video is 7:08 minutes.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 12, 2011)

Edward said:


> impersonator.



This is what I think too.

Edit: Not anymore.


----------



## y3k9 (Jan 12, 2011)

Her eyes ain't so big and she doesn't look high.


----------



## masteranders1 (Jan 12, 2011)

wtf2l??!?!?! About 200K views.


----------



## y3k9 (Jan 12, 2011)

masteranders1 said:


> wtf2l??!?!?! About 200K views.


Dooood, what did you expect? It's boxxy.


----------



## Nestor (Jan 12, 2011)

4chan drama once moar...

I hated Boxxy, but someone made a Ratatat remix of her and I could not get the freaking tune out my head for a week. Talk about recurring, irritating toughs...



Spoiler



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6bMLrA_0O5I&feature=related


----------



## y3k9 (Jan 12, 2011)

UnAbusador said:


> 4chan drama once moar...
> 
> I hated Boxxy, but someone made a Ratatat remix of her and I could not get the freaking tune out my head for a week. Talk about recurring, irritating toughs...
> 
> ...


Oh dear, don't make us start a spam/flame war.


----------



## TiLiMayor (Jan 12, 2011)

UnAbusador said:


> I hated Boxxy, but someone made a Ratatat remix of her and I could not get the freaking tune out my head for a week. Talk about recurring, irritating toughs...


Boxxy? never heard of that, Ratatat? oh so epic, not nice together btw.

edit: cool avatar yuu got.


----------



## y3k9 (Jan 12, 2011)

I am not trollin', I'm boxxy you see?


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jan 12, 2011)

boxxy is awesome. the best camw****. thats not saying much.


----------



## masteranders1 (Jan 12, 2011)

y3k9 said:


> Dooood, what did you expect? It's boxxy.



I was expecting more views.


----------



## y3k9 (Jan 12, 2011)

YOU IZ TROLLIN'


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 12, 2011)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/member.php?6689-BoxxyBabee


I miss her. )';


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jan 12, 2011)

4Chan said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/member.php?6689-BoxxyBabee
> 
> 
> I miss her. )';


 LOL


----------



## Tyjet66 (Jan 12, 2011)

Impostor!


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Jan 12, 2011)

Impostor.

The girl on the new video is uglier.
She has a bigger nose.
She doesn't have dimples like Boxxy does.
Her front teeth are different.
Somehow, she got a sh*tty camera, although she had a better one for the past videos.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jan 12, 2011)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Impostor.
> 
> The girl on the new video is uglier.
> She has a bigger nose.
> ...


 
She got older. She moved.


----------



## EnterPseudonym (Jan 12, 2011)

zomg! no wai!


----------



## Godmil (Jan 12, 2011)

I keep getting Boxxy mixed up with Creepy Chan.


----------



## Moss (Jan 12, 2011)

Wow I am so glad and dissappointed in the same time, glad that she returned and sad that she's not that hot anymore.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jan 14, 2011)

NEEDS LONGER HAIR.


----------



## cuberkid10 (Jan 14, 2011)

Boxxxxxyyy. I thought she had died...


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Jan 14, 2011)

Being killed by a train was a rumor.


----------

